# acheter un iPad today ?



## chrisloz66 (13 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous, cela fait un moment que j'ai envie de m'acheter un IPAD, étant prof, j'en ai un peu marre de me trimballer mon MBP pour projeter des cours ou autres...
Ma question est simple, est t'il judicieux d'acheter un IPAD 4 aujourd'hui??
J'ai cru comprendre qu'il risquait d'en sortir un nouveau bientôt...
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Larme (13 Septembre 2013)

L'iPad 4 est une bonne tablette.
Maintenant, il a plus ou moins un an d'ancienneté (sortie en octobre 2012), donc bon, disons que ça s'rait bête d'acheter au prix fort quelque chose qui sera bientôt renouvelé au même prix (en général).
Bonne nouvelle pour toi, les iDevices avec iOS7 activés dès à présent profiteront la suite iWork gratuitement.
Je conseillerais d'attendre jusqu'à la fin de l'année si possible.


-----------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) :_

*Une chose est sûre, dans ce fil, il est question d&#8217;iPad, pas du toutde bureautique. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "iPad", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour débattre de ce genre de sujets. Et hop !!! 

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## chrisloz66 (13 Septembre 2013)

merci pour ta réponse, je vais donc attendre, cela me semble plus judicieux...


----------

